# Cheap Runaround Has a Makeover



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi All......just thought I'd share this little project i have just completed. Unusually for me i didn't take any before photos as i intended to do the car in a few weeks and do a proper write up then. I started to have a play about with a few panels to correct some scratches then just got carried away! When I got the car it was in pretty good shape compared to some I've tackled recently - there was lots of swirls and light scratches here and there in the black paintwork and the usual dried moss, tar, tree sap and ingrained brake dust to sort.

Standard routine taken and Wheels Off for maximum cleaning. As per usual most of the products used were from Autosmart with the exception of Malco Brake Off for part of the wheels, Menz polishes and a variety of pads on the rotary.

Think it's come up nice for a 2002 car!


DSCN0642 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0596 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0634 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0595 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0636 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0635 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0623 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0624 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0590 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0619 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0618 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0587 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0602 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0628 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0631 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0603 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0630 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0629 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0593 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0599 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0626 by jpappleton, on Flickr


DSCN0608 by jpappleton, on Flickr

If you got this far.....thanks for looking!


----------



## Captain Peanut (Apr 19, 2011)

Looks great, certainly not cheap looking any more!


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

Good effort! Better shine than a lot of new cars


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

Ive worked for Renault as a tech for nearly 9 years and i can say the Megane mk1 ph2 is the most reliable car Renault have ever made in my opinion. The 1.6 k4m engine is a peach and is basically bullet proof.

Interior never seems to wear and everything always works.

Yours looks very nice with the full leather, good work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very,very nice looks now:thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, looks better than new. Have the wheels been refurb'd as they look great?


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

That's not bad for a run around


----------



## andrewhutch1 (Mar 25, 2008)

Wow! Cracking job you've done there. 
That brings back memories of when I used to share one of those with my mum back in the day... same as yours only in silver. Great looking cars IMO - they've aged well.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Very nice, looks superb now :thumb:


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Brilliant results :thumb:


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great job and just goes t show what a bit of tlc can do to make a car look like new


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

splendid job, lovin the flake pop on the wheels, looks in super nick, fantastic work:thumb:


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Very smart mate, the wheels look brand new.


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking very very clean. Nice work.


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Well done looks great


----------



## porks6871 (May 12, 2013)

cracking job there fella


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Cracking job!

Very nice car also and good looking interior!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

That's 1 very clean Renault you have there, has it done many miles?


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

that is a very good detail there

time and effort has been lavished on the renault

looking very nice now

well done


----------



## turbom (Feb 17, 2013)

As said it looks like new or better great work there.


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Many thanks for all your kind comments:thumb: to answer a couple of questions...the wheels are original and have not been refurbed. The mileage of the car is 69,000. 

Cheers.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Lovely Renault in superb condition. It goes to show how much it pays off looking after a motor.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

Looks great! Loved doing this when I bought a cheap clio


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Amazing... Fantastic work mate...


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice results, that tire gel look nice too:thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

great work!!


----------



## ex-mooseman (May 6, 2011)

this car can go right back in a Renault-dealership-showroom.


----------



## Super G (Jan 21, 2010)

absolutely spotless and look great. well done

is it a little risky though to dress the tyres that far into the tread, again looks great though.


----------



## Davie (Jul 21, 2013)

Lovely! I've got a green one, hoping i can get it looking as good as yours! can I ask what you used to clean the leather?


----------



## okcharlie (Jun 29, 2010)

Davie said:


> Lovely! I've got a green one, hoping i can get it looking as good as yours! can I ask what you used to clean the leather?


Thanks for your comments, good luck with yours. I cleaned the leather using diluted Autosmart G101 and a toothbrush doing one seat panel at a time.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Davie (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome, I've got some g101 on order so will have a bash!


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

You wouldn't think it was 11 years old to look at it! Great work


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

that is some serious OCD clean right there. Awesome its immaculate, thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice work. Looks like it's loaded with goodies too!!


----------

